# Hibernate Info 593 ?



## JavaHorn (18. Mrz 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

Kennt jemand den Hintergrund der  Hibernate-Info: 593 -

10:31:53,296  INFO Version:15 - Hibernate Annotations 3.4.0.GA
10:31:53,375  INFO Environment:560 - Hibernate 3.3.2.GA
10:31:53,375  INFO Environment:593 - hibernate.properties not found
10:31:53,437  INFO Environment:771 - Bytecode provider name : javassist
10:31:53,468  INFO Environment:652 - using JDK 1.4 java.sql.Timestamp handling
10:31:53,531  INFO Version:14 - Hibernate Commons Annotations 3.1.0.GA

Kann es in Folge zu Schwierigkeiten kommen ?

Viele Dank für jede Antwort

:rtfm:


----------



## Marcinek (18. Mrz 2012)

Nein, das ist nur eine Info, die in Zeile 5xx ausgegeben wird.

Vermutlich sind deine properties anderweitig gesetzt.


----------



## JavaHorn (18. Mrz 2012)

Hi Marcinek,
vielen Dank für Deine Antwort.

Kennst Du Dich denn mit dem Setzen der Properties aus, bzw. wie ist denn die Architekur ?

???:L


----------



## Marcinek (18. Mrz 2012)

Eventuell hilft das:
Chapter 1. Tutorial


----------



## JavaHorn (18. Mrz 2012)

Vielen Dank, schaue ich mir kurz an.

:rtfm:


----------

